# 67 GTO headers



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

Has anyone seen this type of header before with Siamese ports? The guy I got the car from said he bought them in the 80s or 90s and though they were Hooker. I don't see any markings on them but they seem to be correct for a Pontiac D-port head. They appear to be stainless. The car has the original 400 HO with original 670 heads. The HO manifolds are long gone and it has stock cast iron manifolds on it now. 
Thanks in advance, Steve


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Just a 3 tube header designed for easier installation. They'll work if they fit the chassis.


----------



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Just a 3 tube header designed for easier installation. They'll work if they fit the chassis.


Thank Jim. After closer inspection and cleaning them up a bit they look like chrome instead of stainless. That sucks. 
I got this car from a friend that bought it in 1974 and it's been in his basement since 1994 and it's in disrepair. I finally talked him in to selling it last November. Over the winter I carefully got it running but I haven't driven it yet. So far I've done the entire brake system, gutted the interior, cleaned up the instrument cluster, and now I'm working on the heater box. 
Frame is in great shape, floor pans are great, trunk pan not so much. It has original Blue paint except for the passenger side fender, door, and hood which are red from a 66 GTO. Sam (my friend) had a run in with a guard rail and he lost. 
PHS documentation states what I already determined as factory HO 4-speed. Only other options are rally gauges and suspension package LOL.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

steve491 said:


> Thank Jim. After closer inspection and cleaning them up a bit they look like chrome instead of stainless. That sucks.
> I got this car from a friend that bought it in 1974 and it's been in his basement since 1994 and it's in disrepair. I finally talked him in to selling it last November. Over the winter I carefully got it running but I haven't driven it yet. So far I've done the entire brake system, gutted the interior, cleaned up the instrument cluster, and now I'm working on the heater box.
> Frame is in great shape, floor pans are great, trunk pan not so much. It has original Blue paint except for the passenger side fender, door, and hood which are red from a 66 GTO. Sam (my friend) had a run in with a guard rail and he lost.
> PHS documentation states what I already determined as factory HO 4-speed. Only other options are rally gauges and suspension package LOL.


I had an original '67 with the 360 HP HO engine, close ratio 4-speed/3.90 gears, and it had the standard exhaust manifolds. I know the larger streamlined exhaust manifolds are listed as HO & RA exhaust manifolds, but I wonder if all HO cars got these? I don't think anyone would have swapped out both HO exhaust manifolds for the standard GTO exhaust manifold. It may have been that the car was an early build and the HO manifolds were not as of yet available? I did not know what I know now, but I pulled the engine and would have seen the large exhaust manifolds. I remember the 670 heads (which didn't mean much to me then) and even found a broken set of 1967 HO manifolds lying next to a badly totaled out '67 GTO in a junk yard I used to frequent, so I knew of them. And, as with all things Pontiac, never say never.


----------



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

Car was built in June of '67. PO believes it had HO/RA manifolds but one got a crack in it. That was many years ago so he's not sure. It has the engine harness and wire tube that were made for HO manifolds. We'll see if I can get the headers to fit after I get my lift delivered.


----------

